# WY unlimited doe tags



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

I’ve never hunted out of state, I’d like to so I started doing some research. Apparently, I can buy 20 whitetail doe tags in Wyoming. Makes me wonder if it’s Like Utah’s “control tags” in the sense that they sale you so many because they know you likely won’t fill them.

Anyone have any experience with this hunt? Pros/cons?

Is it just impossible to get access?


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't know about the 20 doe tags, but....when you look at the hunt area info for the tag, they give a summary of the public access and landowner contact info. This late in the game, you're probably mostly looking at areas with difficult public access, but they started listing landowner info online. Might have to pay a "trespass fee", which befuddles me, since it seems like a lot of these areas are places where they want to get rid of the deer. What area you looking at?

I'll add that the whitetail are especially difficult...they sit next to the rivers, which are almost always next to farmland.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I would wager a guess that these whitetail are almost exclusively on private land.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I would wager a guess that these whitetail are almost exclusively on private land.


YUP! +1


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Iv'e hunted Whitetail does in Wyoming several times. It's a fun hunt and you can put a lot of deer on the ground and fill the freezer pretty easily IF you can find a place to hunt. WT are almost exclusively found on private property in that part of WY. I did a ton of research and cold called probably 25 land owners to secure areas to hunt. If you are willing to do the work and research, it can be a fun hunt. I think one year between three of us, we killed 12 does--that was a lot of cutting and wrapping! 

At the time I didn't think about it but those areas have high rates of CWD, if I was to do it again I would get my deer tested before consuming. 

When calling around to landowners I found more success getting on folks property where the land owner ran maybe 50-200 acres. The big area landowners often have it leased out or want a lot of $ for does. There were plenty of deer on the small pieces with folks more willing to let you on to kill does for free. Forget about it regarding bucks, no one I spoke with would let you hunt bucks for free, even the smaller land owners wanted several hundred dollars or more for a buck. Shoot the doe standing next to the buck and go buy antlers on ebay at a discount--the glory is the same :grin:


----------

